# Embryo adoption versus surrogacy



## maria.uk

Hi all,

After 6 failed IVF cycles at clinics in London, Spain and Greece, I'm now considering embryo adoption or surrogacy abroad

Here is some advice from a website I thought would be good to share. Any comments would be great to hear

Taken from 
http://blog.drmalpani.com/2010/04/embryo-adoption-versus-surrogacy.html

*
Here is what the Doctor says about Surrogacy*

"Because it is very profitable, many doctors offer it to patients who do not need it - and even worse, those who will not benefit from it

Typically, women who ask for surrogacy are older women, or women who have failed many IVF cycles. They are desperate and emotionally vulnerable and feel that the best solution to their problem of repeated failed embryo implantation is to use a surrogate. They have low self-esteem, and believe that fact that their embryos do not implant means that their uterus is defective. This is why they feel that using a surrogate is a logical answer which will help them to solve this problem ! They have very unrealistic expectations of surrogacy success rates - and a flawed understanding of reproductive biology

The commonest reason for failed embryo implantation is NOT a defective uterus, but rather genetically abnormal embryos. This is Nature's defense mechanism, to prevent the birth of an abnormal baby. While these defects are often random, they are commoner in older women. This is because the eggs of older women have more genetically abnormalities, because they have "aged" and have genetic defects, which cannot be screened for.

This is why if there is a problem with embryo implantation, changing the embryos is a better option than changing the uterus, which is why embryo adoption is often a much better option than surrogacy for these patients.

The reason is simple ! 9 times out of 10, the problem in patients with repeated failed IVF cycles is not with the uterus but with the eggs !

I think this fact needs to be emphasised. As women get older, they know their fertility declines. Most assume that this is because their reproductive system is aging - and for most women their reproductive system consists of their uterus. If menopause = no periods = nonfunctioning uterus, it is quite logical to conclude that increased age = reduce fertility = poorly functioning uterus. Seen from this perspective, changing the uterus to improve fertility by doing surrogacy treatment is very logical !

However, this logic is flawed. Hundreds of medical studies have proven that as a woman gets older and enters the menopause , even though her uterus stops functioning, this is only because of the absence of ovarian hormonal stimulation. If the uterus is exposed to estrogen and progesterone, it starts working one again - even if she is 72 years old !

I feel an effective solution to prevent the misuse of surrogacy is that this treatment option should be endorsed by two independent IVF specialists, before a patient is signed up for an IVF program. This should help to prevent the overuse and misuse of surrogacy treatment !"

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have tried own eggs, donor eggs and have a defective uterus I have had 3 lots of failed surgery to try & correct my ashermans syndrome- despite being told by medics a while ago that surrogacy was my option I decided to ignore it & then and try donor eggs. Drs who recommended me surrogacy had nothing to gain as I had no surrogate, they had no surrogate for me etc.

I don't think surrogacy is something that women enter into lightly as like you say even 60-70 yr olds have carried donor eggs but must have had a normal uterus.

Good luck with your journey, if I could I would do DE's and carry my baby.


----------



## maria.uk

Hi JJ

I really hope the surgery works for your ashermans syndrome and you are able to carry your baby using DE's

I will contact some shortlisted clinics this week and find out which ones can help me find my donor embryo match

Good luck and let me know how it goes
Maria
x


----------



## SandraNL

Hi Maria,

IF you are able to become pregnant because no one could ever find any problems, I also would prefer egg donation or embryo donation instead of surrogacy in some countries. There is a lot of cheating going on at commercial clinics in India and the Ukraine. Unfortunately I already know four woman (including myself) who had to deal with miscarriages with their surrogate in the Ukraine.

It seems these clinics are all playing the same game: make someone really happy with a pregnancy and after 7 weeks they tell you that a miscarriage happened (after you paid the surrogate for her pregnancy off course). Cause: the sperm of your husband (very strange, because none of the European doctors told us that we were having problems with the sperm before). We even went to see an European doctor for a second opinion and she absolutely dit not agree with their evaluation.

There are also a lot of examples of couples who can not even bring their baby home due to legal issues. 

Unfortunately there are a lot of women who are absolutely not able to become or stay pregnant themselves. They have e.g. no uterus at all, have severely endometrioses or Asherman of have immune issues that can't be solved. So in that case the advise of this doctor is of absolutely no use.


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi 

There are big legal differences between carrying a pregnancy yourself (using donor eggs or a donated embryo) and surrogacy under English law.  If you carry the pregnancy yourself your legal position will be governed by donor conception law.  If a surrogate carries the pregnancy for you, your legal position will be governed by surrogacy law.

Depending upon which route you choose, do make sure you think about the associated legal issues and the steps you will need to take to secure your family legally, including Wills to provide for your child.  

All the best

LouGhevaert


----------



## Viola

Maria, were your 6 IVF attempts your own eggs or donor eggs? If your own eggs then the next step would be donor eggs rather than donor embryos??
I am a very happy mum to a 10 mth old daughter through surrogacy in the UK with SUK. My experience is that UK doctors are very cautious even negative about surrogacy and I haven't come across any doctors suggesting as an easy option or to make a profit.
Good luck with whatever you decide.
Viola


----------



## apricot

I echo what Viola has said - we have an 11 month old through surrogacy in the UK, and it was incredibly hard thing to go through - I could always get pregnant myself and got to 24 weeks but have a number of problems staying but not getting pregnant. At no point did any of the doctors try to persuade me to do surrogacy, they said they would do whatever I wanted to do. I am sure that if you go abraod then it may be commercial and some of it a total scam, but in the UK you need incredible determination and patience to have a baby through surrogacy. 

I think everyone has totally individual circumstances and what is important is that the solution matches the person rather than one size fits all. 

Good luck with whatever you decide. xxxxx


----------



## maria.uk

Thanks Apricot

Hi Viola, I'm single now, hence why I'm going for donor embryos

I've decided to go with a clinic in Ukraine called Intersona, who have found a match for me. They also were able to share more information about their embryo donors than the other clinics and they sent me a photo of the baby these embryos have resulted in (They said the donor couple have completed their family and they're happy to show me the photos)

They said the fee for transfering 1 or 2 donated frozen embryos into me is £720 and the embryos are immediately available/ no waiting list. 

I'm hoping to go out in August and pray for good news this time


----------



## Viola

Hi Maria,

Wishing you lots of luck and let us know how you get on.

Viola x


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hello Maria,
Wishing you the best of luck at Intersono!
FM


----------



## apricot

Good luck - really hope it all works out for you and you get your baby xxxxx


----------



## donutus

Wishing you all the best on your journey. Embryo adoption is a great option if you are able to carry a baby.
Just a quick note, Dr. Malpani actively discourages surrogacy and his clinic actively promotes IVF,
Donutus


----------



## maria.uk

Thanks you so much for all your good wishes 
It means alot

xx


----------



## maria.uk

I've just returned from Lviv from the donor embryo transfer. 

Such a beautiful city! I was extremely impressed by the Intersono clinic and staff!

They transferred two donor embryos and I'm on my 2 week wait now..

Very nervous!
x


----------



## maggie23

I wish you all the best! And at the end of this 2ww you may be blessed with a pregnancy.  
But for some of us, there's no option, surrogacy is the only way to have children... 


"If you cannot find the truth right where you are where else do you expect to find it?"


----------



## maggie23

rosierose said:


> How exciting Maria....I know the feeling.Keep happy and laugh a lot ,it helps the little ones stick!
> I'm choosing to use donor eggs,as I'm menopausal but have had a lot of cycles and my guy has had the snip ,so we can't do surrogacy.
> There are scams and poor treatment all over the world including the UK.
> I am having treatment in India and I need to say there are bad clinics and excellent ones ,just like the UK.My clinic offers surrogacy to couples who for one reason or another cannot medically carry their own child.They do an excellent ,professional,caring job and they are sincere,honest,lovely doctors at the Kiran clinic.Because of this it really upsets me when people speak badly about India.If anyone has had a bad experience they should name and shame the clinic ,like we would do in the UK,not just bad mouth India as a whole,because it's a huge place.I've heard horrific stories about ectopic pregnancy ops on this forum that went wrong in THE UK,but do we all then start going abroad
> It also circulates negativity about going abroad for treatment,which ultimately prevents people fulfilling their dreams of having a child.Do your research,read testimonials and go to clinics where people are singing their praises.Sorry if I'm on my soap box,but if you have read any of my other posts you would know how passionate I am about my clinic in India and feel that it is important to give credit where it's due.
> Never give up on your dream xx


??Weren't you doing surrogacy?? In the international forum you said so...


----------



## SandraNL

Huh? I'm confused RosieRose, because in all your former posts (and you have been posting a lot) you are advertising about this specific clinic in India and it concerns surrogacy all the time. Do I now understand it correctly that you have never been doing surrogacy in India?


----------

